# Blue Kote on my face!



## elevan (Mar 5, 2011)

I have an injured chicken and today when I sprayed the blue kote on his wound he decided to shake - ARGH!

So there I was looking like I was ready for Mardi Gras!  Half my face was blue! 

I know this has been a problem for many here before or will be at some point I am sure  

My biggest concern was what the heck am I gonna use to get this off my face that won't be dangerous to the sensitive skin there???

What I found worked MAGICALLY was Eye Makeup / Mascara Remover Cloths!!  It took several cloths but the blue / purple is gone!  No harsh chemicals needed!

Thought I'd share for the next time one of you have a critter that decides to coat you blue too


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats funny!!!  Fat Tuesdays coming...should of kept it on!!!

Ive sooo been there too!!! Thanks for the pointer !!! Gotta try that next time!!!  

          *Hope your chickens doing better!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, my DH just looked at me and then turned to the boys and said..."Now, we are NOT going to laugh at Mom!"  

My youngest boy (age 4) just looked at me and got a twinkle in his eye and gave me a big smile but he sure didn't laugh!  

Chicken is doing a great deal better.


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 5, 2011)

that is funny


----------



## goodhors (Mar 6, 2011)

Well you learn something new every day!  Thank you.  Never would have thought to use make-up remover pads.

I have always just worn the blue coat until it faded away in the past.  I don't use it much anymore, but it really is the best thing for certain problems.  Not having to be semi-permanently tatooed again, may entice me to use it more!


----------



## elevan (Mar 6, 2011)

goodhors said:
			
		

> Well you learn something new every day!  Thank you.  Never would have thought to use make-up remover pads.
> 
> I have always just worn the blue coat until it faded away in the past.  I don't use it much anymore, but it really is the best thing for certain problems.  Not having to be semi-permanently tatooed again, may entice me to use it more!


I just had a lightbulb moment and decided to try it and it worked.

I've got a doctor's appointment on Monday and didn't want to walk into the waiting room and have people scatter cause I looked like I had some foreign disease    I would've resorted to bleach if I had to!  Thank goodness I didn't.

It was Garnier Nutritioniste   Nutri-Pure Detoxifying wet cleansing towelettes...that I used...I don't know if another type would work or not but just wanted to let you all know what I used.


----------

